# Happy Birthday RCTEC.



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for participating here.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy birthday Hans!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 12, 2019)

happy birthday


----------



## GtrString (Sep 12, 2019)

Have a good one. Looking forward to the next world tour!


----------



## jneebz (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday and thanks for sharing your wisdom here!


----------



## ZenFaced (Sep 12, 2019)

Still have my Gladiator DVD with your interview under the extra features section. Still one of my favorite movie soundtracks. Bought my first orchestral library right around that time and was wishing I was working in your studio. Happy Birthday Man!!


----------



## J-M (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy birthday! Thank you for your insight!


----------



## Ran Zhou (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday Hans! His birthday is right one day before mine.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2019)

[...]


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday Hans!


----------



## CT (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy birthday! Hope it isn't dodgy. :dodgy:


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Geburtstag, Herr Room.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy birthday Hans and thanks for the amazing music, great postings and for being a source of big inspiration. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## kriskrause (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 12, 2019)

*HaPpY BiRtHdAy, Hans!!!*

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Garry (Sep 12, 2019)

In your birthday honor, I just listened again to 'Time' - my god man, how you can make lines so simple come so beautifully alive when brought together like that, it's just staggering. I was just explaining to my son: it's almost frustratingly good: frustrating, because, I couldn't paint a Da Vinci, I couldn't write Shakespeare, I couldn't sing an opera. But THAT piece, man yes, EVEN I, talentless as I am, _could_ have wrote that piece, at least in the sense that it was possible, in a way that those other examples weren't. In the sense that the ability, at least to perform each line, was right there in my hands. And yet... you did and I did not, and would not... really, could not. Because to make something so simple sound so emotionally complex, is just pure genius. Happy birthday sir. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Bb-Day!


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday!

Here's my attempt at some truth/expression: I listen to your Pirates of the Caribbean work about every week or so. I think your styles are fantastic and that you are an inspiration. Many more years to you!


----------



## storyteller (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday Hans! Thank you for sharing your time, energy, and invaluable creations with us over the years!

-Jonathan


----------



## Mornats (Sep 13, 2019)

Bah, it was my birthday on the 7th and I didn't get a post! 

Happy birthday Hans and thanks for your input on these forums. And thanks for your music!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Sep 13, 2019)

Happy birthday Hansel! Thank you for your music and generous spirit.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 13, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Bah, it was my birthday on the 7th and I didn't get a post!


And mine on the 8th. Happy late birthday then, Mr Mornats


----------



## Mornats (Sep 13, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> And mine on the 8th. Happy late birthday then, Mr Mornats


Thanks  And to you Mr LowweeK.


----------



## Rctec (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you all for your generous birthday wishes! ...I only just saw it. I got to spend my birthday in the best possible way: rehearsing with my extraordinary band...
Thank you, Truly!


----------



## H.R. (Sep 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday sir. Keep on inspiring and touching our hearts.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Sep 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Hans! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## VinRice (Sep 14, 2019)

Rctec said:


> Thank you all for your generous birthday wishes! ...I only just saw it. I got to spend my birthday in the best possible way: rehearsing with my extraordinary band...
> Thank you, Truly!



Ooh another tour! Going to have to catch that again.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 30, 2019)

Rctec said:


> Thank you all for your generous birthday wishes! ...I only just saw it. I got to spend my birthday in the best possible way: rehearsing with my extraordinary band...
> Thank you, Truly!


 Yeah


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 30, 2019)

If you haven't seen his band you need to step into future.

I caught Nashville and the Monte Carlo show in Vegas, this is not your normal show, as the incedible pre production facility demonstrates.

The IMAX Warriors


----------

